# WoodLice/Small Grubs From Outdoors?



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

What are the risks of starting a seeder culture with Woodlice from the (untreated) yard? 

Also, there are some elongated black and brown grubs that show up under stones in my yard every year? Any idea what these are? Are they safe to feed? The grugs have like 3 front legs, and a tapering body shape. Any ideas?

All my thanks!

JBear


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I'd be concerned about parasites or pathogens.

Not sure what the grubs are but a picture might help you get an ID.

Lou


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

oddlot said:


> I'd be concerned about parasites or pathogens.
> 
> Not sure what the grubs are but a picture might help you get an ID.
> 
> Lou


Pics will have to wait till spring, but I understand your position! Thanks!

JBear


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

jbherpin said:


> Pics will have to wait till spring, but I understand your position! Thanks!
> 
> JBear


J bear i posted a thread called compostbin springtails or very similar,Ed gave me a great breakdown of the potential risks,I'd give you a link but computers and i don't mix well.
We decided after much questioning and thought to go ahead,we use alot of wild grub aphids,springtails small spiders etc,oh and native iso. Our frogs are doing great breeding well especially for a novice,but you need to be aware of those risks,before you make this choice for your frogs,we even feed live wild food to our tadpoles they love it plus,it is an eye opener to see that quiet little tad turn in to a hunter.

Stu


----------

